

Apigee Strips Facebook Naked, Letting You Play With Its Innards - scottregan
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/06/29/apigee-strips-facebook-naked-letting-you-play-with-its-innards

======
yread
_5 points by scottregan 1 minute ago_

5 upvotes in a minute? Flagged

~~~
stanleydrew
Interesting. Are you suggesting a voting ring or something? Is flagging
usually used as a way to let the moderators know that something fishy might be
going on?

~~~
natrius
No, that is not the way flagging should be used. My understanding is that
flagging leads to automatic killing of stories. If people were to flag the
story based on this insignificant evidence, it would get killed even if there
isn't anything malicious going on.

Voting rings shouldn't lead to a story getting killed anyway. It's
technologically trivial to negate the effects of simple voting rings (e.g. a
voting ring that would lead to five votes in a minute), so if it's something
that is frowned upon, that should be taken into consideration when ranking
stories.

Can we talk about the actual story now?

------
natrius
I needed something like this 30 minutes ago, and I found Apigee when I Googled
for "facebook graph api console". I didn't know it was new. I wonder what else
I can will into existence by Googling it...

------
jeffreyg
Would love to try this, but I'm hesitant to give any 3rd party complete access
to my account.

Does anyone here work for Apigee? Can someone vouch for their trustworthiness?

